# 15 Round Magazine for PT101 SS



## 15 Acre Woods (Apr 25, 2010)

I am interested in getting a PT 101 SS but all I can find have 11 round magazines. The blue model has a 16 round magazine. Can I use that magazine in the stainless model?

My CCW are a Kahr CW9 and Ruger SP101 357. The PT 101 is to be the house gun.

Any recommendations pro or con for this pistol???


----------

